# B&G Neo3W Planar Tweeter w/Back Cup review



## bravetiger (May 20, 2008)

For the price these are great tweeters, a bit large to fit into the pillar of a 350z. These are fast and accurate and not too hard on the ears. Not bright by any means but not laid back either. They are better than most tweeters but are missing a bit.

So the attack of the highs are good now, accurate and detailed... but the decay is too quick.. resulting in a not so live feel, notes just stop rather than trailing off. I have these crossed at 3.15 @ 18db slope, bi-amped with the mids of course... running from Pioneer P1-r source, amped with a audison lrx6

My old burnt infinity emits were sweet and spoiled me, the neo 3's may be more detailed but not as "light" if that is the right adjective. Maybe I will look into some dynaudio tweets that have that decay I am looking for.


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

I have 2 sets of these, I've found that the terminals on the back are very fragile, after positioning a few times, the tweeters stop working, but if I push on the terminals they start working again.

I give them a D for build quality.


----------



## Soundsaround (Apr 22, 2006)

I've used both versions of the Neo3 and both the Neo8s, and have manhandled the terminals(bent 90 degrees and back again) trying a bunch of different positions. Never had a problem. Actually, I always thought that they are more durable than most tweeters.

I also love the quick decay. Leads me to feel that I'm listening more to the tonality of the recording and not the tonality of the tweeter itself.
Different strokes for different folks I suppose


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Sassmastersq said:


> I have 2 sets of these, I've found that the terminals on the back are very fragile, after positioning a few times, the tweeters stop working, but if I push on the terminals they start working again.
> 
> I give them a D for build quality.


I'll second that notion. I had one go out on me and I noticed that the terminal had started to pull away from the flange. I tried desoldering it, crimping it back in place, then resoldering it to no avail. I had to order another one from PE.


----------

